# Tyco Santa Fe 5628 GP-20



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So rummaging through stuff and come across this engine. I look at it and have my doubts. On the test track it goes! I was amazed!! At least in the forward direction. :laugh: The thing was quiet and almost as smooth running as a new engine would. Now reverse was a different story. It sounded like someone trying to shift a square geared transmission. OY! At low RPM it's not to bad. Mid range it's the worst. And full tilt it disappears. 

Is there a way to get inside the gear box, or am I just chasing the dragon here? I thought about drilling out the rivets and replacing with screws. I dunno. I know it's a tyco, and I have a multitude of "better" stuff, but I figured why not?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Dr. Frankenstein...I presume!*

Hey Danny, We all go through that tinkering stage and it is fun to work on engines that are...of lesser quality. go for it and see what happens...I've taken apart newer geared tyco's like the same 5628 Durango & Kansas with some good results...but that was before I discovered Atlas,Athearn and Rivarossi...now thats a lot of fun. Shay should add his opinion as he has probably fixed or tinkered with every model known to the forum. I took a 5628 Burlington Shell GP20 and mounted ity on a Athearn GP35 chasisw/motor...looks damn nice seeing is Athearn never made a 20...thats Shay for ya...so yeah go for it and let us know how you made out! Good Luck!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

What drive is this engine? I have every type of Tyco engine ever made. If its the MU2 (riveted covers),you'll need to drill the rivets out, tap for some new screws and go from there. I have at least 7 engines with that drive. If its the PowerTorque, (all gears on one side of motor), I sugget some good oiling of the motor bearings. I have a few and if the bearings get dry, they squeal and scream with anger!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Tycoman, the Power torque drive on my Durango had some burrs ..or crap gunked up in the gears and I had to take some mineral oil, tweezers and tooth picks to clean the teeth on the gears...which knocked out that high pitched squeal and smoothed out the drive!! So there ya go...post some pics Danny of your work...I'd like to see it!! Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------

